# Mono vs Fluorocarbon - Which do you prefer?



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Do you prefer Monofilament or Fluorocarbon? Why?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Well here is another one for debate..

and the classic answer is...."*Depends on..."*


mabey we should b more specific to the situation as well as type of fishing to you want the answer this question..... just my 2 cents..

Frank


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

can someone explain what exactly flourocarbon is, and what it is used for. I know it is often used as a leader for other lines. Is it particularly less visible under water than other lines?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

for steelhead i use 2-3 feet leader of #6-8 fluoro because they simply dont see it as well meaning they arent scared of it. for anything else i dont bother cuz i dont know any other fish in ne ohio that is line shy and fluoro is harder to tie knots on than mono. for those who use fluoro exclusively i give them credit because i noticed that fluoro is a bit more durable, especially if u have rocks, and stiffer. also works great on fly rod nymphing because it sinks fast, lot faster than mono


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Great article in the new Infisherman on Fluorocarbon. Can be used on everything except topwater. I use it on almost all set-ups. I noticed a major improvement in quality and quantity of both bass and crappies last year. Did not do alot of walleye, but plan on using it very soon at Mosquito. All my spinning outfits except one, have fluorocarbon from 6-12 lb. I like the invisibility in the water. I strongly believe it makes a difference.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Flourocarbon is virtually invisible under water! It's a great leader line for steelhead!... If you don't already do it, make sure to wet your line before cinching your knot, especially with flourocarbon!! I don't use it for any other fish except for bass occasionally when fishing clear water.... If i do use it, its with a baitcasting reel!!! Berkely Vanish flourocarbon is okay but their Vanish TRANSITION flourocarbon is a joke....don't go for it!! I think mono lasts longer and is easier casting for spinning reels!!!! You can never go wrong with some clear original stren!!!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I fish mostly for walleye and largemouth. I don't want 2 separate rigs. What line would be best for both situations on 1 rig?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

buckeye024 said:


> I fish mostly for walleye and largemouth. I don't want 2 separate rigs. What line would be best for both situations on 1 rig?


14# Stren Superbraid and a 2' to 3' fluorocarbon leader connected via two uniknots.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep! Stren superbraid is awesome for strength and casting!... Fireline is also a great superline... I like the flourocarbon leader on theses lines because it gives the lure more movement than braided!


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Lund Rebel said:


> Great article in the new Infisherman on Fluorocarbon. Can be used on everything except topwater. I use it on almost all set-ups. I noticed a major improvement in quality and quantity of both bass and crappies last year. Did not do alot of walleye, but plan on using it very soon at Mosquito. All my spinning outfits except one, have fluorocarbon from 6-12 lb. I like the invisibility in the water. I strongly believe it makes a difference.


LR you say that you use fluro on your spinning outfits... care to share which brand of fluro you use?

I put some 10 lb yo-zuri hybrid on one of my spinning rods last year. I kept it on there but I was not too sold on it. It seems a bit stif for the spinning outfit and does not cast as well as the mono I used before. (this was the original hybrid... not the extra soft one... that could be where I made my mistake.)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

IMO, fluorocarbon is too stiff to use on a spinning rod(as you primary line), when used in very Cold water. My one and only use was for early spring steelheading and after a couple hours, I couldn't wait to cut it off my reel! It twisted, kinked, and cast-tangled constantly. No more for me, except leaders.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I normally don't check the Northeast Ohio report section often. But I'll weigh in on this one.
For bass... Flourocarbon is used when you want little line stretch to happen when setting the hook. Or, when you are fishing clear water. Or both of the forementioned situations combined. Sometimes mono is preffered when fishing something like a buzzbait or spinner. Because without stretch on the faster presentation, the hook-set is diminished.
Don't even get me started talking about braided line. Most avid anglers I know use it too.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Floro has been talked about quite a bit on here. Just do a search for it. There is a lot of helpfull info regarding the subject of lines from floro to lead core including how and when to use them. Florocarbon's main attribute is that it's close to invisible under water. That's about the only upside IMO. It's very easily damaged by friction when pulling knots tight, so that's why everyone says to wet it first. It is typically stiffer than mono and won't stretch as much. For walleye/saugeye I like 8-10# fireline on a spinning outfit with a 3ft. leader of 6-10# floro depending on where I am fishing and the clarity of the water. I like the no stretch line to feel the subtle biters. Bass on the other hand usually hit with a bit more authority and I like a bit of stretch there, so 12-14# mono is the ticket for me. Same with rods. Fast action for eyes, soft action for bass.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

How long is the leader you use when walleye fishing? I'm thinking about trying a flourocarbon this year wading for walleye because of how you mentioned it doesn't stretch and it is easier to feel the bites. Where I wade I get snagged quite often. Is it a pain to get unsnagged like it is with any fireline or other braid? I guess Im wondering am I going to be able to snap the line just by pulling or am I going to have to cut it and lose a considerable amount of line each time. Thanks


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Narf..

Use a 6 lb test of the Floro for this fact and you can primary get away with 4 to 6 ft of floro as a leader on your *super line* (12 to 18 lb test.).. this way you have the best of both worlds... and you can break off if need be..

Make sure of course you use a light drag(loose) as you will need it..

Frank


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Floro breaks off plenty easy enough, may be easier than mono. The pain is retying leaders on the end of your line every time you snap one off. For that reason, I make up leaders ahead of time using a VERY tiny barrel swivel at one end and a duo-lock snap on the other. (usually duo-locks for spoons or blade baits) The swivels are small enough to pass through the eyelets if reeled to far, but they are easy enough to see to not do it. If you get in a situation where you are snagged up every 3 minutes, you'll get really tired of tying line to line uni-knots out there.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay great, Thanks for your guys input. Now I typicaly have been walleye wading with 6 lb mono in mosquito and have never had any problems with losing fish. Instead of going through the trouble of having a leader, would just using like an 8 lb flourocarbon be wise?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I have heard some guys swearing against it on spinning gear, but I have tried it (whole spool) with 8# Berkley Vanish and while I don't prefer it, it never caused me any of the problems that seem to bother people. They don't like how it "springs" off the spool due to it's stiffness which makes me wonder if they are over filling their spool or using too large diameter line or both. It is typically not as limp as mono and it's also not boyant like mono. A good habit to get into is to soak the floro spool in water overnight before putting it on your reel. It helps tame it down quite a bit.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

if you want flouro. to work well on a spinning reel, stay away from the early made stuff. vanish was one of the first on the market and didn't have the bugs worked out yet. which is why berkley came out with trilene flouro. last year. it handles much better and lasts much longer. i perfere the bass pro shops brand. i spool up 8# for my spinning rods and fish dropshots and shakey heads regularly without any trouble. just make sure you don't fill the spool too far. and the bigger the spool, the better it handles. try stepping up in reel size and you'll be amazed


----------

